# Parent Visas



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Community,

I am comparing australian and newzealand permanent visas, and found that australian allows you to add dependent relative (which i think can be parent, as i know someone who has migrated with parents on same application).


however there is no such provision in newzealand.

can some advice which country will be better for parent migration? I am bit new for newzealand rules.

thanks


----------

